# Has anyone purchased a puppy from Honeybrook Golden Retrievers in Pa



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just another recommendation, since I don't know a lot about Honeybrook! Brianne Goldens is in Valencia, PA. Owner Anne Pittman was recommended to me by the GR Club of Pittsburgh as was Pamaande Goldens. I've met both breeders and they're wonderful. They actually just had a litter in November that I got to see. All are in their forever homes now. So I don't know when their next litter would be. Hillock Golden Retrievers is not far, and they are active in conformation and have clearances. I have no experience with Honeybrook but know that there are a handful of Honeybrook pups around here. Do a search and a thread or two should come up!

http://briannegoldens.com/
http://www.hillockgoldens.com/index.html


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a quick look gives this information: 
No registered name for Esther so difficult to check clearances. Esther's sire has only hips listed in the OFA database and he's listed as a Fair. No elbow, heart or eye clearances in the database. Esther's mother has no clearances in OFA or CERF databases.
There is no dog named Jackson on that site so difficult to check clearances for him too.

*note* - clearances not listed in the OFA/CERF database does not necessarily mean they weren't done. If there's a question, speak with the breeder but make sure to ask for the documentation to back up anything that they tell you.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I would expect to pay anywhere from $1000-$2000 for a well-bred golden out of good lines and parents who have all of the proper clearances. There are a lot of happy Harborview families on the forum.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## joypeace&hope (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for everyone's advice! It was very helpful! I will let everyone know how my search goes!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I searched the OFA database by the prefix Honeybrook, and the only clearances were for dogs done back in the late 1990's-nothing current.

I managed to find a few names on k9data.com and came up with Ellie's pedigree. Entering her name in the OFA database came up with no clearances, and I found the same thing for their stud, Montana.

Coupling this with the fact that their website only says that hips are checked for hip dysplasia, leads me to wonder if they submit x-rays at all. They may just have their regular vet check them, which is not acceptable.

In the US, hips are rated by either OFA or PennHip. Most breeders that I know who do PennHip also do OFA, since one of the PennHIp views is an OFA shot. The only place that rates elbows is the OFA. Eyes are to be done annually by a veterinary opthamologist, and I saw no evidence of this. It is possible they have the paperwork, and not the CERF registration number. Hearts are to be done at least once by a veterinary cardiologist, and again, they may have the clearance but not the OFA registration number.

Clearances required for Goldens in the US, prior to breeding, per the Golden Retriever Club of America, are OFA or PennHip for hips, OFA for elbows, annual eye checks by a veterinary opthamologist and a heart clearance from a veterinary cardiologist, not a practitioner. Canadian breeders can use OVC for their clearances.

Here's a link to the thread discussing clearances and what they actually look like:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=71378


----------



## joypeace&hope (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I found a breeder that I absolutely love!!!!! I got her name through the contact person of the golden retriever club here in Pgh. I spoke with her yesterday and she is great! Actually AWESOME...she cares about her dogs, the people who will purchase them, and is so patient! The parents have all their clearances. Saw pics of the parents and pups from last litter and they are gorgeous! I am so excited to meet my new family member who will be arriving around April.

I can't thank you all enough for your advice. W/out it I might have missed out and not discovered this breeder. My endless search is finally over. Now I just have to be patient and wait to meet my new family member.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Curious who the breeder is that you have decided on. Would you care to share?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is great news. Hope the days go by quickly for you.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Congratulations! Always nice when there is a happy ending


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy! What kennel did you go with? 

Remember, we want pictures!!


----------



## joypeace&hope (Jan 18, 2010)

I would love to share who I am getting my new family member from...She was referred to me by Patty Depp (referral person for the club here in Pgh) and Patty had copies of all the dogs' clearances. Her name is Marcy w/ Ruffwater Kennel. Marcy is great..very knowledgeable, personable, and most of all, loves her dogs! The mom is Willow and dad is Lotto (with Harborview). Absolutely beautiful dogs!!!

I will definitely post pics when I get my new little guy/girl!


----------



## joypeace&hope (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi everyone! The exact name of the kennel is Ruffwater Golden Retrievers.

Does anyone have any suggestions for names if we get a boy? Our family can't agree on a name. So far the contending names are Riley, Chip, Jake, and Snickers. For a girl, we have Pumpkin & Chloe.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats! I like the name Chip, personally. Very cute for a little guy! 

I haven't heard of Ruffwater, but am glad that you've found them for your future puppy. A quick search on www.offa.org for clearances didn't turn anything up for "ruff" when searched. But I just realized I missed your post where someone had copies of clearances! Woo-hoo! Glad to hear that! They may have just gotten done and aren't up on OFA yet. 

We want puppy pictures!!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

First of welcome to the forum and congratulations on finding your golden. 

You simply can not go wrong with a Lotto puppy. I may be biased though as Gracie's dad is Lotto. Also, Traz who is a member here has two Lotto kids....Kadence and Kuper.

Here are a couple photos:

This was in September...the day Traz took Kuper home...Gracie and Kadence are littermates and are 8 months old here. Kadence is on the left, Gracie on the right. The one who can't stop moving is Super Kuper:









This is one of my favorite photos of Gracie from about the same time:










Meet Lotto:


















Here is the quintessential lover boy Lotto....when we go to visit Jen, Lotto ALWAYS greets us at the door. As soon as you sit...Lotto is in your lap and he does not move. He is one of the mellowest most loving goldens I have ever met. 










Again congratulations and keep us updated on your new puppy. When is the homecoming date?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations on finding a breeder! (I meant to state that in my last post but somehow did not :doh We will be looking forward to news and photos in the near future.

I believe Marcy is new to breeding and the bitch is not of her own breeding so thus does not have "Ruffwater" in her registered name. My first litter's dam did not have my kennel name in her registered name either.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I believe Marcy is new to breeding and the bitch is not of her own breeding so thus does not have "Ruffwater" in her registered name. My first litter's dam did not have my kennel name in her registered name either.


Now that makes a LOT of sense! :doh: I should have realized! Oh well, still learning over here, too! 

I've always liked Harborview dogs, you'll have a very good looking puppy if it looks anything like Lotto! (or Gracie/Kadence/Cooper, too!)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sucker for Gold,
Your Gracie is beautiful!!!! 

and to the OP, congrats on picking a breeder! I know all to well how long the wait seems, but it'll go by pretty quick! I LOVE Jake and Riley for a boy. I also like Toby, Teddy, Roger, Steve....you can probably tell I love people names for dogs! haha


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome, I am the one with 2 of Lotto's puppies from Harborview that Sucker for Gold was talking about . Lotto definitely has a great personality. I am not familiar with Ruffwater, but Jenn is particular who she studs her dogs with, so you can be confidant you will have gotten a great pup. I may have met Marcy at the Cleveland dog show, Jenn introduced me to someone who I think her name was Marcy. Not sure, met a lot of people. 
Looking forward to ongoing photos. Good luck on a name, we had a terrible time deciding both times. Riley was one I had liked for our girl originally.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As for names

Ruffwater's Smooth Sailing - Captain, Sailor, Bumpy, Slick

Ruffwater's Calm Sea - Tranquil, Serenity, Harmony

Ruffwater's Bold Rafting - Utah, Yuba, Ocoee, Lehigh


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Is there a litter "theme"?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

So, I was laying in bed this morning and this came to me... lol

Ruffwater's Chips A'Hoy- Chip kinda has a water thing going on... but I like Ambika's more!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, Marcy is new to breeding goldens but not to the world of dogs. This will be her 2nd litter of golden puppies. Mom is Willow and doesn't carry the Ruffwater kennel prefix-she is Hungry Hollow Weep' N Willow OAJ. She competes a lot in agility and had flat coats previously and the the world of Goldens is lucky to have her!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love the name Riley for a girl.....


----------



## joypeace&hope (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for all your suggestions for names! I didn't have a theme but,I like the suggestions that were made. Tough decision! :uhoh:


----------



## rosebud (Jan 23, 2010)

*Rosebud*

Always ask the breeder when you talk to them about their breeding program and don't depend on other breeders to search things out for you. They probably do not even know the breeder you are talking about and can tell you anything. ASK the breeder YOURSELF . A lot of false information is spread this way.:wavey:


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

rosebud said:


> Always ask the breeder when you talk to them about their breeding program and don't depend on other breeders to search things out for you. They probably do not even know the breeder you are talking about and can tell you anything. ASK the breeder YOURSELF . A lot of false information is spread this way.:wavey:


And some breeders will tell prospective puppy buyers anything to make a sale. The breeders that speak up on these boards DO know what they are talking about and it's usually the breeders who have something to hide that get their panties in a wad when their practices are questioned.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

rosebud said:


> Always ask the breeder when you talk to them about their breeding program and don't depend on other breeders to search things out for you. They probably do not even know the breeder you are talking about and can tell you anything. ASK the breeder YOURSELF . A lot of false information is spread this way.:wavey:


The information provided by other breeders here is based on information available on the OFA and CERF databases, at minimum, and years of experience. No one here is providing "false information" and seriously, for a first post here it is really abrasive. Educating puppy buyers as to what to look for in a breeder takes a lot of time, committment, and devotion to the breed. Most are not advertising puppies for sale here, so it's not a competition thing (as has been suggested before) but rather a genuine desire to help buyers make informed, educated decisions.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

rosebud said:


> Always ask the breeder when you talk to them about their breeding program and don't depend on other breeders to search things out for you. They probably do not even know the breeder you are talking about and can tell you anything. ASK the breeder YOURSELF . A lot of false information is spread this way.:wavey:


 I must have missed something here. I didn't realize that any negative information was being spread and before you accuse people of doing terrible things against a friend of theirs, you should really check your own facts!


----------



## rosebud (Jan 23, 2010)

I am merely trying to encourage people to talk to the breeder and search things out for themselves and ASK the breeder questions. It was not a slam on anyone. I am encouraging buyers to talk to the breeder themself and not depend upon other people's opinion....help is one thing ... laziness is another....:smooch:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

More "false information" is spread by "breeders" themselves, and what has been provided here is important information for new buyers as to WHAT TO ASK, HOW TO VERIFY, etc etc etc. Breeders here are not lying or spreading false information about anyone, as your post suggested. We are providing the tools to make informed decisions. 

As you only have 2 posts, perhaps you've not been here long enough to really look at the information here. Such as the first four stickied threads here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## joypeace&hope (Jan 18, 2010)

Dear Rosebud,

Since I was the one who asked if anyone could shed light on Honeybrook Golden Retrievers, I felt I should respond to your statements. First and foremost, the advice I have received (with the exception of yours) have been very helpful. I never felt that they were trying to sell me on one breeder or the next. I have been searching for months trying to find the right golden and thought this forum would be a perfect place to seek advice. For a novice buyer, it is very overwhelming of the number of people who sell golden retrievers. I just lost my dog to cancer in Sept. so I have NOT taken this search lightly. Also, the breeder that I found was never mentioned on this forum and I found her through the contact person of the Golden Retriever Club of Pittsburgh. I have not been lazy in my search for a golden. It was through a reliable source that I received confirmation and not through this thread, that I should think about buying my puppy elsewhere than Honeybrook. Your response to this thread is so familiar to an email that I personally received which was laced with sarcasm. The breeder that I am buying my golden from doesn't treat potential buyers as ignorant or lazy. She talks to people with respect and that speaks VOLUMES in my book.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rosebud, are youHoneybrook Golden Retrievers?


----------



## rosebud (Jan 23, 2010)

*why so defensive?*

I do not know who you are, I was just giving my opinion which I thought we were susposed to do on this site. I think it is important that buyers ask breeders questions about certification. What e mail and why so defensive?? I was merely giving my opinion. Hopefully on this site we can do that and we all do not have to agree....Why are you taking this so personal? I don't even know who you are....I was just stating a point.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

rosebud said:


> I do not know who you are, I was just giving my opinion which I thought we were susposed to do on this site. I think it is important that buyers ask breeders questions about certification. What e mail and why so defensive?? I was merely giving my opinion. Hopefully on this site we can do that and we all do not have to agree....Why are you taking this so personal? I don't even know who you are....I was just stating a point.


I'd like to know the answer to Laura's (Pointgold) question too. And, it's pretty easy to know who she is. Her Nitelite logo is right on her siggy. She's a long time member who has generously provided a broad base of information on many topics. None of which to her own benefit. And if you look around, differing opinions are handled very civily for the most part. Educating the public on what to look for in a breeder, the importance of clearances, the questions to ask etc. are very important here. In fact, if you look at the top of the page, there is a topic called "A Puppy Buyer's Fact Checker".


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

rosebud said:


> I do not know who you are, I was just giving my opinion which I thought we were susposed to do on this site. I think it is important that buyers ask breeders questions about certification. What e mail and why so defensive?? I was merely giving my opinion. Hopefully on this site we can do that and we all do not have to agree....Why are you taking this so personal? I don't even know who you are....I was just stating a point.


I believe that you are directing this to joypeace&hope, and I don't think that she has be defensive, at all. 
This all goes to your post about asking the breeder, and suggesting that any information from other breeders is somehow tainted. To that, I will defend myself, as well as any other breeder or member here who has given what is sound, solid advice as to what to look for when purchasing a puppy.

I'd like to know if you are Honeybrook? Or, are you otherwise affiliated with them?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I think it is obvious you would ask a breeder for the information about their breeding program...however verifying what they say and asking around for the experiences and opinions of others is of equal importance.

If I were buying a car I would not rely exclusively of the information presented by the sales man...I would read, verify and ask everyone I could about not only the car I was considering, but also the dealership and salesman.


----------

